# Gaming headet within Rs.4K



## Tenida (Nov 11, 2011)

Suggest me a good gaming headset within Rs 2-4K range.My prime objective is to use in newer games like BF3,Dead Island,Rage,F1 2011 and many more.I sorted few headset below:-
*1)Skullcandy G.1-Rs 3.2K
2) SKULLCANDY SKULLCRUSHERS-3k
3) SKULLCANDY HESH-2.2K
4) OZONE SPARK-2.7k
5) OZONE ATTACK SNOW-1.6K
6) SKULLCANDY AGENT-2.3K
7) RAZER CARCHARIAS-3.5K
8)Corsair HS1A-3.5K
9)RAZER ORCA-3.2K
10)Any steelseries headset*
*
You can suggest any good headset out there*.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 11, 2011)

Steel Series Siberia V2 USB version 
OR
Razer Carcharias now and a good sound card later...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2011)

If you can extend your budget a little then Roccat Kave 5.1 is really worth your money.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> If you can extend your budget a little then Roccat Kave 5.1 is really worth your money.


How much it costs?

*Is there any usb sound card available here that makes the headphone sound much better without installing any pcie X1 sound card?*


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> If you can extend your budget a little then Roccat Kave 5.1 is really worth your money.



Price should be ~5.2K and its an awesome headset if u can inc. ur budget...


----------



## Tenida (Nov 11, 2011)

What will be better?
Corsair HS1A+ASUS XONER DG or Corsair HS1A+STEELSERIES SIBERIA USB SOUNDCARD



MegaMind said:


> Price should be ~5.2K and its an awesome headset if u can inc. ur budget...



Its out of my budget


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 11, 2011)

Tenida said:


> What will be better?
> Corsair HS1A+ASUS XONER DG or Corsair HS1A+STEELSERIES SIBERIA USB SOUNDCARD



HS1A+sond card = 3.5K + 1.5K = 5K

Roccat Kave = 5.2K

So why not?


----------



## Tenida (Nov 11, 2011)

But I m not buying sound card at the moment.

only headset.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2011)

Tenida said:


> But I m not buying sound card at the moment.
> 
> only headset.



If you get kave you won't need any soundcard. If you can purchase that you won't regret.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 11, 2011)

For kave i have to wait some month.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Then wait. Why bother about smaller upgrades, if you can net the big fish?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 11, 2011)

Tenida said:


> For kave i have to wait some month.



You have good set of weapons, Roccat Kave will add some more ammo IMO...


----------



## Tenida (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone....I will buy kave on  December 2011,


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Good boy. Now ask mods to close the thread.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 11, 2011)

No no this thread will be open till I purchased the set.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

As you wish. Some better option might appear before December.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Thanks everyone....I will buy kave on  December 2011,



You made a very good decesion.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 12, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> HS1A+sond card = 3.5K + 1.5K = 5K
> 
> Roccat Kave = 5.2K
> 
> So why not?



It costs Rs 5599/- at flipkart. *Link * Its way too expensive for me.Lets see....


----------



## sukant (Nov 12, 2011)

Assuming you dont have a sound card at the moment hope you have 5.1 onboard support for your mobo as kave comes with 3 wires 1 for rear conn 1 for center and 1 for front audio otherwise you will need to spend more again on that . So please check if your motherboard has that support.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 12, 2011)

@sukant, he has MSI z68 GD80 mobo...


----------



## Tenida (Nov 12, 2011)

MD Computers quoting Rs6.2K for Roccat Kave.I think I have to order it from Flipkart.



sukant said:


> Assuming you dont have a sound card at the moment hope you have 5.1 onboard support for your mobo as kave comes with 3 wires 1 for rear conn 1 for center and 1 for front audio otherwise you will need to spend more again on that . So please check if your motherboard has that support.



Thanks for info but I have latest motherboard i.e MSI Z68A-GD80(B3).


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 12, 2011)

^^Also check Lynx


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2011)

Lynx price is close to Flipkart, 5.2 plus 5% vat plus shipping.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 12, 2011)

*ROCCAT DEALERS AND ONLINE STORE*
*i.imgur.com/KDSUg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/JpROa.jpg


----------



## sukant (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmm primeabgb used to stock it at 5400  + 250 shipping so going by that flipkart is cheaper.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok..I dont know much about gaming headsets, but recently my friend bought the Plantronics Gamecom 377 from US for $25. And its awesome! The quality is good too. Check some reviews online, ppl have recommended it for the gamer on a budget. Its available on homeshop18

Plantronics Gamecom 367 Closed-Ear Gaming Headset . Buy Best Plantronics Gamecom 367 Closed-Ear Gaming Headset at Lowest Price Online

These are of same series but better and more expensive

*www.homeshop18.com/plantronics-gam...mputer-peripherals/product:16595449/cid:3255/


----------



## sukant (Nov 24, 2011)

Plantroincs 777 is the best in those gaming headsets plus it is open headset so more soundstage.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 2, 2011)

Purchased *Roccat Kave* Headset from MD Computers, Kolkata.
Damages-5.7k+vat...



*i.imgur.com/BqXDQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Lgq5Q.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oA4xb.jpg

*Stay tune for unboxing pics in show off section

Thanks...guys for helping
gameranand
megamind
skud 
sukant
guru_urug


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats buddy! That was the best headset you could get.. Awesome purchase!!


----------



## Tenida (Dec 2, 2011)

^^Thanks buddy.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase.
KAVE and Siberia V1 perform similarly? Siberia V1 is available here for 5.5k here.
And how do these gaming headphones fare while listening to music?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 2, 2011)

amrawtanshx said:


> Congrats on your purchase.
> KAVE and Siberia V1 perform similarly? Siberia V1 is available here for 5.5k here.
> And how do these gaming headphones fare while listening to music?


Thanks
Don't know about Siberia V1 but Roccat Kave is terrific headset(true 5.1ch ).
Here its review Overclock3D :: Review :: Roccat Kave 5.1 Headset Review :: Introduction


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2011)

Closed on OP request.


----------

